# Acid Cold Infusion Tea Cigar Review - just tried......



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

just had first one.......love it........fav acid gold by far....

Read the full review here: Acid Cold Infusion Tea Cigar Review - just tried......


----------



## Aliendodgstar (Oct 2, 2010)

I generally do not smoke infused cigars. But a friend handed me one and we smoked them together. For an infused cigar it isn't bad. I have tried the Kuba Kuba and the Extrodinary Larry and Blondie Belicoso. I would have to say that the Cold Ifusion would be my favorite of the Acid line. But I won't be going out of my way to purchase one since the Acid line is not my cup of tea.


----------

